# Samsung note 8



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Samsung note 8*


View Advert


As above, ideally a dual sim but not that important. Condition wise it must be mint please, boxed earphones unused etc black or grey colour wise..




*Advertiser*




Damo516



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

